# Sat TV again!



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
Can anyone recommend a good satelite tv installer in the Penela/Miranda do Corvo area?
They must have knowledge of installing multi sat systems........so when the missus is watching northenders in the garage on a 12inch screen i can watch the world cup on widescreen in the living room.
Ta.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh and he must have a big dish...she says............least i think that`s what she said.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Bob and Jane,
when I said call me, I meant call me, if you need anything.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Oh and he must have a big dish...she says............least i think that`s what she said.



Hi Bob and Jane

A fellow Forum member Bart n Caz do you what you may need i have placed a link below. How's all the house stuff coming?

Also the site is developed from a service called Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting and it's free just in case you need a site.


Peterfc 666?


UK TV IN PORTUGAL - Home


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Sky Realm are very good, call 918 262 108 or email: [email protected]


----------

